

Beyond the Stars, Effective Local Rating Made Simple - jonmc12
http://www.thebuzz.at/blog/
Actual article: http://www.thebuzz.at/blog/2009/05/beyond-the-stars/
======
Brentley_11
Here is a link to the actual article for someone who finds this page in the
future and the post is no longer at the top of the blog:
<http://www.thebuzz.at/blog/2009/05/beyond-the-stars/>

------
foulmouthboy
What this blog appears to be taking three posts to get to and previously on
HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=478632>

